
Show HN: Does Dry Ice Really Cool Five Times Better Than Regular Ice? - JeremyMorgan
https://www.jeremymorgan.com/tutorials/raspberry-pi/dry-ice-vs-wet-ice/
======
tired_man
It would be interesting to see this repeated, but allowing the melted water to
drain. I think that this might be why the wet ice seemed to keep cooling for
so long.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
Yep, I agree. The steep drop off with the dry ice was likely after it
dissipated, and the air temp recovered. The question then would be, when to
drain the water though.

~~~
tired_man
I'd add a drain in a bottom corner to allow drainage as it melts. I think the
temp in the dry ice container would remain lower if there were enough thermal
mass, too.

Have you ever played with dry ice? I just read of someone using it to remove
old tile and mastic from a concrete floor. There was also an article on
another site describing a city dropping chunks into rat holes to kill rat
nests.

